# DSL via Satellit



## Gaius (10. August 2002)

Nabend,

Mir kommt es so vor als ob DSL via Satellit inkompatibel WIn 200 gegenüber ist ,denn kurz nachdem man es aktiviert hat ,hängt sich der kanal auf und mann muss ihn beenden ,und während er hängt herscht stau auf dem pc mes geht nur ab und zu ein kleines stück voran ,damit meine ich mausklicks usw...........weiß einer mehr zu diesem problem?


----------



## haldjo1 (14. August 2002)

frag halt mal bei deinem provider an ob da etwas bekannt ist


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

ICh weiss nicht auf das du hinaus willst...


----------

